# Didn't Record Claims Power Lost



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Tonight my Bolt didn't record 3 of my news shows from 5:30pm to 6:30pm, saying that there was a power loss. I was home and there was power, so I'm not sure what happened. Power saving mode is set to Low. This is the first time I've had this issue.

Anyone know how to prevent it from happening again?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Power Lost on ALL recordings TiVo Bolt 500GB

When it happened to me a couple of times I turned off the power saving. I haven't had the problems since.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

If you have the bolt plugged into a uninterruptible power supply it can happen. I had the same problem intermittently when plugged into the UPS and any power saving mode set. I had seen others that had also had the problem and they plugged it directly into the wall outlet after being advised to do it by Tivo and the problem went away. I plugged my bolt into the wall outlet a few months back and it never happened again. If you have it plugged into a UPS then you need to turn off all power saving or plug it directly into the wall.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

rjrsouthwest said:


> If you have it plugged into a UPS then you need to turn off all power saving or plug it directly into the wall.


Well, this sucks! Yes I use a UPS, it's there to protect and keep the Tivo recording should I lose power. And with so many things plugged in for power, in my house, I thought power saving mode would help reduce consumption. But now it looks like I have to keep the Bolt on 24/7.

Can't Tivo fix this issue?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Resist said:


> Well, this sucks! Yes I use a UPS, it's there to protect and keep the Tivo recording should I lose power. And with so many things plugged in for power, in my house, I thought power saving mode would help reduce consumption. But now it looks like I have to keep the Bolt on 24/7.
> Can't Tivo fix this issue?


If EVERY Bolt lost recordings when plugged into a UPS, there would be a reason for TiVo to fix it quickly. If .00001% of Bolts have this problem..... You get the idea. Every electronic device in my house uses a UPS. I would never plug a device into my power source without a UPS. I even have two lightning rods on my roof. If a UPS can cause a problem with a consumer device, it would be posted somewhere.

But, I have a Roamio. Last night I had a glass of wine that cost more than I will save in a year if I used power saving on all three Roamio units. BTW, 100% of my lights are LED.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> BTW, 100% of my lights are LED.


Wow, even in your refrigerator/freezer, oven and microwave? That's dedication!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

snerd said:


> Wow, even in your refrigerator/freezer, oven and microwave? That's dedication!


I never use the oven. Fridge is EnergyStar (about 4kWh/day). Microwave is e*, but gets the most use.

Biggest draw is HT. With 40" newer TV (40w), AVR (5.1) and Roamio I need about 500w. Then there is the modem, router, and wireless bridges. But we all have priorities. 

I can remember replacing light bulbs years ago. LEDs last a long time. Gross cost is .0675kWh, but net is over .14. I live in a "smart" grid. Outages are under 2 seonds, but I can get three in a row. My supplier allows me to get readings by the hour (with a 48 hour delay). An outage over 6 seconds is considered major and I can get a map of the affected area on-line in real time. I own stock in my electric company also. It pays a 4.5% dividend.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Resist said:


> Tonight my Bolt didn't record 3 of my news shows from 5:30pm to 6:30pm, saying that there was a power loss. I was home and there was power, so I'm not sure what happened. Power saving mode is set to Low. This is the first time I've had this issue.
> 
> Anyone know how to prevent it from happening again?


You need to turn off the Power Savings mode. This is a bug that was introduced earlier this year. That has not been fixed yet.

Prior to an update earlier this year this problem did not exist. I ran my Bolts in High power savings mode with zero issues. Ever since the power savings option was implemented. But after that update, it borked things.

EDIT: And I see that someone mentioned not using a UPS. Well that is crazy. I've been connecting my consumer electronic devices to UPSs for over twenty years. No way would I ever power a consumer electronic device without using a UPS.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> But, I have a Roamio. Last night I had a glass of wine that cost more than I will save in a year if I used power saving on all three Roamio units.


I have solar panels on my house and I also have LED lights. I don't like wasting power, when I don't have to, as I have enough vampire electricity drain with so many devices that draw power when not on. Plus, considering the Bolt has known heat issues due to it's design, power saving mode kind of makes sense.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> If EVERY Bolt lost recordings when plugged into a UPS, there would be a reason for TiVo to fix it quickly. If .00001% of Bolts have this problem..... You get the idea. Every electronic device in my house uses a UPS. I would never plug a device into my power source without a UPS. I even have two lightning rods on my roof. If a UPS can cause a problem with a consumer device, it would be posted somewhere.
> 
> But, I have a Roamio. Last night I had a glass of wine that cost more than I will save in a year if I used power saving on all three Roamio units. BTW, 100% of my lights are LED.


Bad UPSes can cause problems with consumer electronics if their switchover time is longer than what the consumer device can handle. Also, the UPS could be overloaded if several devices are plugged into it. I would expect the Tivo to either lock up or automatically reboot in that situation. Tivo could not fix that short of ordering a recall, as that's a hardware issue.

But the problem is the buggy standby and power saving modes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BobCamp1 said:


> But the problem is the buggy standby and power saving modes.


That is a fact.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

aaronwt said:


> You need to turn off the Power Savings mode. This is a bug that was introduced earlier this year. That has not been fixed yet.
> 
> Prior to an update earlier this year this problem did not exist. I ran my Bolts in High power savings mode with zero issues. Ever since the power savings option was implemented. But after that update, it borked things.
> 
> EDIT: And I see that someone mentioned not using a UPS. Well that is crazy. I've been connecting my consumer electronic devices to UPSs for over twenty years. No way would I ever power a consumer electronic device without using a UPS.


Hoping that they fix this bug with the next update that is coming soon, until then I am leaving the bolt plugged into the wall. I do not want the hard drive running 24/7


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rjrsouthwest said:


> Hoping that they fix this bug with the next update that is coming soon, until then I am leaving the bolt plugged into the wall. I do not want the hard drive running 24/7


I'll take the hard drive running 24/7 over plugging it in the wall. Around here my Bolts would be rebooting several times a week with all the split second power Blips I get. I've had several this week already.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

What UPS do people recommend? 

Disclaimer: I have one for my Bolt+AirTV setup. Just wondering what other people use for their different devices.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

aspexil said:


> What UPS do people recommend?


Anyone is better than none. Years ago I got mine from Costco.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

rjrsouthwest said:


> If you have the bolt plugged into a uninterruptible power supply it can happen. I had the same problem intermittently when plugged into the UPS and any power saving mode set. I had seen others that had also had the problem and they plugged it directly into the wall outlet after being advised to do it by Tivo and the problem went away. I plugged my bolt into the wall outlet a few months back and it never happened again. If you have it plugged into a UPS then you need to turn off all power saving or plug it directly into the wall.


Update: Today with the Bolt plugged directly into the wall I had four recordings fail with the lost power reason. I now have plugged the Bolt back into the UPS and turned off power saving. I guess I will try power saving again after the big UI 4 update that is promised for this fall.


----------



## Mjm3143 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi all, I must have missed it, but can't see how to start a new thread. Please advise. Thanks.

What I'm trying to find out is the good/bad/ugly with Spectrum TV and BOLT/Bolt-mini's so I can have 'whole house' DVR. 

They say I can get a 'cable card' for $2 per month. Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mjm3143 said:


> Hi all, I must have missed it, but can't see how to start a new thread. Please advise. Thanks.
> What I'm trying to find out is the good/bad/ugly with Spectrum TV and BOLT/Bolt-mini's so I can have 'whole house' DVR.
> They say I can get a 'cable card' for $2 per month. Thanks.


Click on the forum name: TiVo Bolt DVR/Streamer There is a box to start a new thread.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

rjrsouthwest said:


> I guess I will try power saving again after the big UI 4 update that is promised for this fall.


 We're in fall now.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Just going to bump this because I just got home from vacation and was not able to record anything remotely but WAS able to stream my recorded shows...My To do list was stuck at what I now know to be the moment the DVR went into power save mode when we were away....And when I remotely scheduled things to record they didn't and my shows that were set to record didn't...all say "Power Lost"
So weird because I could still stream. What a pathetic bug...Time to disable power save I guess..


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

WAY past time...

-KP


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

kpeters59 said:


> WAY past time...
> 
> -KP


I just got the bolt last month...I beg forgiveness...I migrated from an S3.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And it's been a long time since I've run into this issue. Earlier this year I re-enabled High Power savings. And, so far, both of my Bolts have been fine. And not run into that issue.


----------



## Mark Ord (Aug 16, 2020)

For what it's worth, I had visited this thread some time ago when we were inexplicably experiencing this "Power Lost" error and was 100% sure power had not been lost.

At the time I think I set the Power Savings Mode to Low. And since, hadn't really noticed the problem again, until tonight.

For the past couple of days, shows on PBS and CBS have not recorded, with this error And then I recalled we had a storm on Monday night and heard the OTA antenna fall. Sure enough, I just checked PBS and CBS, neither are coming in on the Bolt.

Hence, it appears THAT is the source of our "Power Lost" errors, at least the ones that have occurred this week. Once I fix the antenna tomorrow, I may turn the Bolt back to High power savings.

As an interesting side note, we have the OTA antenna split - 1 coax going to the Tivo, one going to the TV in the bedroom. One of the shows it did not record on Monday night, we actually watched live on the other TV (and sure enough, both channels come in fine on the other TV, while they don't come in right now on the Tivo).

Anyways, if you have the Power Lost error, it may be lack of reception on the given channel (despite that should be a different error).


----------

